# Line Prophet 90 Skis



## mmboss5 (Jan 7, 2011)

I am looking into buying new skis this year.  I have done a lot of research and I like the Line Prophet 90s.  The only thing i am worried about is getting on my edge in the hardpack.  My old skis are 72mm at the waist.  I am looking for something to get a little more off piste and advance my skiing a bit but will still want to rip the groomers on days I ski with people who like to stay inbounds.  Anybody who skis these know if I will be working way too hard to get on my edge?  I am 5'9" 150 and an intermedate/advanced skier that skis on the East Coast.  I have never been out west though I want to make the trip.


----------



## thorski (Jan 7, 2011)

The Prophets are a great ski, and you will have no problems with them.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 7, 2011)

fwiw, my son's got the Line Flight and loves them . i think they are a little wider and softer than the prophet 90. i ski 84mm and when i switch to his they do feel a bit sluggish getting on edge.


----------



## Edd (Jan 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about getting them on edge.  The reports of the Prophet 90s for east coast use are quite good.  I bought them last year but they were too long so I dumped them.  I'm using K2 Hardsides now with similar performance parameters; they are notably wider than the Prophets and they carve the hardpack quite easily.


----------



## mmboss5 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.  I have ready nothing but good reviews so far and I think I am sold.  I would actually like to demo them first but I can''t find a place close by that has them so I might just go for it.
Thanks again.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 7, 2011)

my wife has the line celebities 90 (womens version of the prophet) this is her all mountain, everyday ski...no issues in ice (I keep them tuned), awesome in slush, pow....great ski..


----------



## soulseller (Jan 7, 2011)

*Paging The Sneak* Profit 90's are his daily driver and he can't say enough good things about them.

Flights are the same thing as Profits minus the metal, therefor softer not and probably not as stable at high speeds.


----------



## mikestaple (Jan 7, 2011)

Demoed these before Christmas.  Loved them.  No problem getting on edge.  I'm 5'8" 165 and had no problem controlling these at all.  They crushed the crud and were "buttah" on the groomers.  Didn't have a chance to get them in the woods or moguls though - need to do that.

I want to demo some rockers - otherwise these would absolutely be the ones I buy for all mountain east coast skiing.

If I lived out west, I would probably look at the Prophet 100s though.


----------



## Terry (Jan 8, 2011)

I have been on the prophet 100s for 2 years now as my everyday ski and have no problems on the hardpack. Bought my wife a pair of the 90's last spring and she loves them. They are her everyday ski as well. Hopefully we will get some snow so she can try them in some powder!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 8, 2011)

One thing you might consider is lifter plates..it will make carving easier. My At bindings did the same thing on my wide skis..very big difference...A lot of the people I ski with out west have them as well.


----------



## jimmer (Jan 8, 2011)

i ski the prophets 100s allso..could be the best ski ive ever been on,use them every day,except for the iciest of conditions then the rossi rads come out,,,i wood say get them,dont think youll be dissapointed


----------



## gostan (Jan 10, 2011)

I demoed the 90's on Saturday at Sugarbush and really had a great time on them.  They transitioned nicely from soft snow to ice to cutup seamlessly. Since my everyday ski is a Fischer Motive 80, I am going to try the Prophet 100's next weekend.


----------



## mmboss5 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies I bought them over the weekend and mounted them with Marker Tour F12s.  They have roughly the same specs as the Marker Griffons with the tour feature.  The touring feature hasn't got great reviews, but I am more concerned about downhill anyway and everyone says they are very solid downwards.  Picked up the skis yesterday and they look great.  I am headed up to Vermont this weekend I just hope they get some snow.  Reports as of now aren't looking great.  Anyway I will give you an update on what I think when i get back.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 8, 2011)

MMboss, have you gotten out on the hill with your Prophet 90s yet?

I ski on 09 prophet 90s with Marker Griffons. They are the best skis I've ever had. They bust through crud reasonable well, float reasonably well, and are at home in trees and bumps...They absolutely rip on the groomers and have no speed limit (ie chatter) I've found yet and tolerate different turn shapes. 

I am 5' 8" 155 lbs and I ski them in a 172.

These skis are not the the absolute best in any single category, but they are good at everything. I have other skis (notably Fischer Watea 78s) that now collect dust. When my P90s get trashed, I will relegate them to rock ski status and strongly consider just getting a new pair.

The only caveat is that at my light weight, I sometimes wonder if I'd be able to push the Flite version harder.


----------



## ClownSki (Feb 9, 2011)

these skis are amazing. a worker at a local ski shop let me demo the world (10 skis was awesome) before i bought skis earlier this year and it was such a tough choice between buying them or the AR7s. went with the latter though. 



> They absolutely rip on the groomers and have no speed limit (ie chatter) I've found yet and tolerate different turn shapes.



isn't chatter due to transitioning turns incorrectly?

+1 to them being sick on groomers.


----------



## Damato (Feb 10, 2011)

Anywhere to demo these beside SugarBush?  MWV area?  Or as suggested to OP, jump in 'cause the water is warm?


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 10, 2011)

I also demo'd the Prophet 90 / Marker Griffons at Sugarbush (via Alpine Options) on Sunday, Feb 6th.  We had 10 inches of new snow and these skis were great in the powder, trees and soft moguls.  Kinda sluggish to get on edge on groomers but I did get used to them very easily.  I can't comment on how they would perform on standard eastern hard pack, but prior posters suggest they are better than adequate on hard snow.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2011)

REI on sale - http://www.rei.com/product/805615


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 14, 2011)

i just picked up a pair of Line Elizabeths (139/110/137) with hammerhead bindings (tele)

was nervous that they were going to be too big...that was until 5 turns in....whooaaaaa mama..i havent had this much fun on a pair of skis in a long time...they carve, hold on hardpack, bash the bumps, crush the crud and float...had em at Pico over the weekend, hit the bumps on 49er, sidewinder and trees in the Outpost region, found some nice shin deep untracked pow....i was blown away how nimble these skis are....couldnt be happier...


----------

